
NASA Outlines Lunar Surface Sustainability Concept - bryanrasmussen
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-outlines-lunar-surface-sustainability-concept
======
PaulHoule
The worst trouble with long term operations on the moon is the night. Solar
energy is great during the day, but the night lasts 2 weeks.

